# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > VB.NET > سوال: ارسال و دریافت  SMS

## M.T.P

دوستان اگه کسی راجع به ارسال و دریافت SMS با VB.NET چیزی میدونه بزاره استفاده کنیم ، خاک پاتونیم. :چشمک:

----------


## bad_boy_2007

بصورت كلي براي ارسال و دريافت SMS سه شيوه وجد دارد كه اولي و دومي با سيم كارت كار ميكند و سومي با اينترنت :

1- استفاده از مودم هاي GSM ، عيب اين روش گران بودن سخت افزار است . فكر نميكنم زير 100 هزار تومان گير بياوريد .

2- استفاده از PC سوئيت گوش موبايلتان و ارتباط آن با نرم افزار خودتان (در اين حيطه تخصص ندارم ولي اين براي يوزرتان ممكن است سخت باشد كه گوشي اش را نصب كند)

3- ارسال از طريق اينترنت . ويژگي اين روش مقرون به سرفه بودن آن است هم *نياز به سخت افزار نداريد* (مودم GSM يا گوشي موبايل) و هم *سرعت ارسال بالاتر* است و هم *قيمت هر SMS ارزان تر* است .

ابتدا روش ارسالتان را انتخاب نماييد . در مورد دوم چند سورس كد در همين انجمن ديده بودم جستجو كنيد پيدا خواهيد كرد .

----------


## saeid.memfis

تو امضای من هست با کامپوننت نوشتم
اگه خواستی پیغام خصوصی بده

----------


## f_g1348

من با mcorelib نوشتم و خیلی سریع و خوب کار می کنه و به یک نمایندگی بانک دادم که sms حجیم ارسال می کنه .
اگر mcore را خواستی بگو تا رایگان در اختیارت بگذارم.
باشد که مفید فایده گردد

----------


## mina.net

> 3- ارسال از طريق اينترنت . ويژگي اين روش مقرون به سرفه بودن آن است هم *نياز به سخت افزار نداريد* (مودم GSM يا گوشي موبايل) و هم *سرعت ارسال بالاتر* است و هم *قيمت هر SMS ارزان تر* است .


سلام
اگه می شه این روش رو توضیح بدید ممنون می شم. البته اگه ممکنه

----------


## mina.net

> من با mcorelib نوشتم و خیلی سریع و خوب کار می کنه و به یک نمایندگی بانک دادم که sms حجیم ارسال می کنه .
> اگر mcore را خواستی بگو تا رایگان در اختیارت بگذارم.
> باشد که مفید فایده گردد


متاسفانه از اینجور پستها در سایت فراوان شده. دوست عزیز طرف قبلا از همه درخواست کمک کرده از شما که نباید جداگانه درخواست کنه. من بجایی ایشون درخواست می کنم. لطفا بفرمایید توضیح بدید ممنون می شم.

----------


## s-vakili

> دوستان اگه کسی راجع به ارسال و دریافت SMS با VB.NET چیزی میدونه بزاره استفاده کنیم ، خاک پاتونیم.


 
سلام دوست گرامی

امیدوارم به درخواستی که داشتید تا کنون رسیده باشید. در عین حال من سورس کامل و ساده ایی فقط برای ارسال sms  با vb.net را برایتان می گذارم.

موفق باشید

----------


## mfblog

سلام

خيلي خوب بود 


حالا براي دريافت اس ام اس بايد چيكار كرد؟

----------


## saeed hg

لطفاً اگه ممکنه در مورد موضوع < برنامه ی ارسال اس ام اس چگونه کار می کند؟؟>> توضیح بدید. من می خوام بدونم اگه بخوام برنامه ایی بنویسم که اس ام اس ارسال و دریافت کنه چه چالش هایی پیش رو دارم و باید چه کار هایی انجام بدم؟ این موضوع مربوط میشه به سوکت پروگرامینگ؟؟
لطفاً اگه ممکنه به صورت ساده توضیح بدید

خیلی علاقه مندم این مسئله رو به صورت کامل متوجه بشم،دوستان بی زحمت راهنمایی کنید.

----------


## mfblog

سلام 

طي اين هفته كه من كم و بيش تو اينترنت سرچ كردم ، يه سري activex هست كه ميشه از اونا استفاده كرد (البته پولي هستن) كه هم ارسال و دريافت و غيره توسط اينا انجام ميشه


البته ميگم اگه gsm modem بخري همراهش اين activex رو بهت ميدن 

حالا اگه كسي بيشتر اطلاعات داره ممنون ميشم در اختيارمون قرار بده

----------


## saeed hg

> 3- ارسال از طريق اينترنت . ويژگي اين روش مقرون به سرفه بودن آن است هم *نياز به سخت افزار نداريد* (مودم GSM يا گوشي موبايل) و هم *سرعت ارسال بالاتر* است و هم *قيمت هر SMS ارزان تر* است .


لطفاً اگه میشه در این مورد یه توضیح مفصل و کاملی ارائه بفرمایید؟ از طریق اینترنت چه جوری می تونید اس ام اس با تعداد زیاد ارسال کنید؟؟

----------


## mojtaba-saleh

برای ارسال sms با اینترنت شما به یک اشتراک نیاز دارید که بعضی سایت ها میدن بهتون , به یک شماره اینترنتی نیاز دارید که با توجه به رند بودن و تعداد رقم های اون که از 4 رقم تا 14 رقم هست قیمتی بین 4-5 میلیون تا 50 هزار تومن(خط 14 رقمی غیر رند) متفاوته.
بعد ار گرفتن سرویس از یکی از خدمات دهنده ها , اکتیوایکسی برای ارتباط سرویسشون با نرم افزار شما بهتون میدن.
من خودم از مودم GSM استفاده می کنم و از اکتیوایکس Kylix که سال قبل به قیمت 249$ از خود سایت اصلیش خریدم. تو اکتیوایکس هایی که دیدم از همه سر بوده تا الان , بهتون توصیه میکنم ازش استفاده کنید.
نسخه تریالش رو هم می تونین از سایت خودش دانلود کنید www.kylixsoft.com

----------


## 8611670474

سلام
چند تا مشکل دارم.

من هر کاری کردم با kylix نتونستم پیام دریافت کنم.
چه طوری برنامه نصب واسه برنامه درست کنم که kylix هم تو سیستم مشتری نصب کنه؟
من از گوشی استفاده کردم بعنوان مودم (n73) برای امتحان ، ولی چه از راه بلوتوث وصل میشم و چه از راه کابل usb فقط در حالت physical /virtul com port به گوشی متصل میشه.

لطفا راهنمایی فرمایید.

----------


## hrsaberi

در مورد ارزان بودن ارسال SMS  از طريق وب در مقايسه با GSM بايد شرايط زيادي رو بررسي كرد.
در نگاه اول اينطور نيست. قيمت ارسال SMS  از طريق وب بين 8 تا 12 تومان براي هر پيامكه ولي با GSM  برحسب اپراتور انتخابي شما از 1 تومان شروع مي شه.
ضمناينكه هزينه اجاره خط رو هم بايد اضافه كنيم كه هر سال بايد اجاره اون رو پرداخت كنيم.

در هر حال بايد بدونيد اين نرم افزار رو براي چه كاري و براي چه مركزي مي خواهيد استفاده كنيد.
هر كدام مزايا و معايب خودشونو دارن.
 و اما mcore امكان Delivery  نداره.
من Kylix رو پيشنهاد مي دم. فعلا بهتر از اين Activex چيزي نيومده.
متاسفانه يا خوشبختانه رجيستر كد شو،  تو ايران ميفروشن :اشتباه: .
 اگر سرچ كنيد حتما  پيدا مي كنيد.
اگر راهنمايي بيشتري در مورد نحوه كار با Kylix خواستيد بگيد تا شروع كنم.

----------


## saeed hg

> در مورد ارزان بودن ارسال SMS  از طريق وب در مقايسه با GSM بايد شرايط زيادي رو بررسي كرد.
> در نگاه اول اينطور نيست. قيمت ارسال SMS  از طريق وب بين 8 تا 12 تومان براي هر پيامكه ولي با GSM  برحسب اپراتور انتخابي شما از 1 تومان شروع مي شه.
> ضمناينكه هزينه اجاره خط رو هم بايد اضافه كنيم كه هر سال بايد اجاره اون رو پرداخت كنيم.
> 
> در هر حال بايد بدونيد اين نرم افزار رو براي چه كاري و براي چه مركزي مي خواهيد استفاده كنيد.
> هر كدام مزايا و معايب خودشونو دارن.
>  و اما mcore امكان Delivery  نداره.
> من Kylix رو پيشنهاد مي دم. فعلا بهتر از اين Activex چيزي نيومده.
> متاسفانه يا خوشبختانه رجيستر كد شو،  تو ايران ميفروشن.
> ...



لطفاً بیشتر توضیح بده.
 من منتظرم...

----------


## mfblog

> در مورد ارزان بودن ارسال SMS از طريق وب در مقايسه با GSM بايد شرايط زيادي رو بررسي كرد.
> در نگاه اول اينطور نيست. قيمت ارسال SMS از طريق وب بين 8 تا 12 تومان براي هر پيامكه ولي با GSM برحسب اپراتور انتخابي شما از 1 تومان شروع مي شه.
> ضمناينكه هزينه اجاره خط رو هم بايد اضافه كنيم كه هر سال بايد اجاره اون رو پرداخت كنيم.
> 
> در هر حال بايد بدونيد اين نرم افزار رو براي چه كاري و براي چه مركزي مي خواهيد استفاده كنيد.
> هر كدام مزايا و معايب خودشونو دارن.
> و اما mcore امكان Delivery نداره.
> من Kylix رو پيشنهاد مي دم. فعلا بهتر از اين Activex چيزي نيومده.
> متاسفانه يا خوشبختانه رجيستر كد شو، تو ايران ميفروشن.
> ...


 
با اين Activex ميشه اس ام اس هم دريافت كرد؟ 
منتظر شروع شما هستيم

----------


## mojtaba-saleh

با kylix هم ارسال , هم دریافت و هم دلیوری رو می تونین داشته باشید.
ولی با بعضی گوشی ها دریافت و دلیوری جواب نمیده!
من خودم شخصا به جای مودم یه گوشی K320 سونی اریکسون خریدم , همه چیزشم ساپورت میکنه!

----------


## b.mahsa

من با kylix کار کردم .
خیلی احتیاط کنید. چون بعدد از 30 روز expire میشه . دقت کنید که terial نباشه.

----------


## mojtaba-saleh

> من با kylix کار کردم .
> خیلی احتیاط کنید. چون بعدد از 30 روز expire میشه . دقت کنید که terial نباشه.


توصیه به خرید خود kylix از سایتش میشه!
کرک های توی بازار بعضا مشکلاتی ایجاد میکنن که آبروی نویسنده برنامه رو میبره و این اصلا خوب نیست.

----------


## milad.rahmian

سلام دوست من چطور می شه برای این برنامه که شما گذاشتید برا دانلود یک گزارش تحویل نوشت؟

ممنون واقعا تشکل می کنم از شما

----------


## tabatabaeefar

> در نگاه اول اينطور نيست. قيمت ارسال SMS از طريق وب بين 8 تا 12 تومان براي هر پيامكه ولي با GSM برحسب اپراتور انتخابي شما از 1 تومان شروع مي شه.
> ضمناينكه هزينه اجاره خط رو هم بايد اضافه كنيم كه هر سال بايد اجاره اون رو پرداخت كنيم.


سلام
خسته نباشید.
من 2 تا سئوال داشتم. ممنون میشم جواب بدید.
میشه بگید کدوم اپراتور 1 تومان میگیره؟
منظورتون از اجاره خط چیه؟
با تشکر

----------


## ehsanocx

اینم برنامه ای دریافت و ارسال sms به زبان .net امیدوارم استفاده مفید کنید ازش. تشکر فراموش نشه لطفا . 100% کار میکنه چون خودم دارم استفاده می کنم. و خیلی کم این سور پیدا میشه. تقدیم به بچه ای خوبا سایت Barnamenevis.org

سورس دریافت:
http://ehasnocx.persiangig.com/other...0Basic/SMS.zip

سورس ارسال:
http://ehasnocx.persiangig.com/other...S.NET_SEND.zip

تشکر فراموش نشود دوستان

----------


## Rocker

اگر یه جستجو به زبان انگلیسی انجام بدین خیلی سریعتر از فاروم نویسی به جواب میرسید.
این لینک یک مقاله ی کامل در رابطه با ارسال و دریافت اس ام اس از سایت معروف Code Project هست حتی یک نمونه برنامه هم داره که به ارحتی میتونید طرز کار با DLL ها رو یاد بگیرید.

*How  To Send and Receive SMS using GSM Modem*

----------


## mahdi1373

> سلام
> خسته نباشید.
> من 2 تا سئوال داشتم. ممنون میشم جواب بدید.
> میشه بگید کدوم اپراتور 1 تومان میگیره؟
> منظورتون از اجاره خط چیه؟
> با تشکر


سلام،
در مورد سوال دومتون فکر می کنم منظورشون از اجاره خط، شرکت هاییه که خط ثابت پیامک اجاره می دن. من دو تا از این شرکت ها رو میشناسم: مگفا و رهیاب پیام گستران. من با دومی کار کردم. کار باهاش نسبتا راهته و ار تباط باهاش از طریق web service صورت می گیره. در ضمن سرعت دریافت و ارسال sms هم بیشتره.

----------


## mj101112

ببخشيد وسط بحث ( دعوا) یه سئوال داشتم
الان ارزون ترين اپراتور برای ارسال اس ام اس کدومه؟ آيا واقعا 1 تومانی هم داريم؟

----------


## Alghoochi

سایت مگفا که من سر زدم تعرفه هاش رو ننوشته بود.
ولی تعرفه های رهیاب پیام گستران رو برات گذاشتم. ولی هیچ کدومش 1 تومان نبود

----------


## habib_asadpoor

سلام من یه سورس برای ارسال میخوام که دلیوری هم داشته باشه اگر کسی راهنمایی کنه ممنون میشم

----------

